
Go.dev: a new hub for Go developers - 0xmohit
https://blog.golang.org/go.dev
======
mholt
The part I'm most excited about here is the pkg.go.dev site, which is
basically a module-aware godoc.org server!

For months now, the godocs for Caddy 2 (in beta) have been inaccessible, but
now you can read the godocs for every specific tag of Caddy:
[https://pkg.go.dev/github.com/caddyserver/caddy/v2@v2.0.0-be...](https://pkg.go.dev/github.com/caddyserver/caddy/v2@v2.0.0-beta9?tab=doc)

That's really, really a game-changer in my opinion. All the trouble
transitioning to modules is starting to become worth it!

~~~
frou_dh
In the long term, do we think godoc.org is going to go away?

~~~
jqiu25
Eventually, we plan to redirect godoc.org requests to the equivalent
pkg.go.dev URL. We will make sure not to break godoc.org links!

~~~
frou_dh
Cool - This new package browser is definitely "viable", in fact it's very
nice.

------
benesch
This is... strange? It seems go.dev is a enterprisey marketing hub (with
"Solutions" and "Case Studies" and "Testimonials"), while golang.org remains
the pure, text-based, engineer-focused home of the language itself.

I can't think of another language that splits its official web presence across
separate domains like this. Rust (rust-lang.org), Python (python.org), Ruby
(ruby-lang.org) all have sections dedicated to marketing/eduction (usually
"Community" or "Success Stories" tabs), as well as hosting the language
reference, documentation, and downloads.

The result sure is confusing. Why aren't the blog and playground hosted on
go.dev, for example? I can only imagine this is the result of internal
politics at Google; it sure smells like the Go team engineers didn't want the
growing Go marketing division to corrupt golang.org.

~~~
nzach
>This is... strange? It seems go.dev is a enterprisey marketing hub (with
"Solutions" and "Case Studies" and "Testimonials"), while golang.org remains
the pure, text-based, engineer-focused home of the language itself.

Given that go.dev registrar is MarkMonitor and not Google itself I think is
safe to assume this isn't an initiative led by Google.

~~~
benesch
No, it's an official Google project. Here is the official Google announcement
by a Google employee: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
announce/OW8b...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
announce/OW8bHSryLIc)

------
choward
I don't understand this at all. How is this for developers?. The first
screenshot of the main page is half logos/ads for companies using go. If I'm a
developer using this is meaningless to me.

The first link in the navigation "Solutions" brings you to another page that
is completely filled with pointless logos of companies using go. And then if
you click on one of the 4 "solutions" you get taken to ANOTHER page with
company logos. I DON'T CARE!!! Get that noise out of there.

> Clicking on Explore brings you to pkg.go.dev

What?! I would have never guessed that. Why isn't the link just "Packages"
then? "Explore" means nothing to me as a developer. Naming is one of the
hardest problems in computer science and you already had a good name (it's in
the URL!), why create another meaningless name?

As a developer I can say this web site isn't targeted at me. And to be honest,
I don't know who the target is. Is it for developers who aren't go developers?
Is it for go developers? As a non-go developer, this site doesn't encourage me
to want to use go. And as a go developer I don't want to have to sift through
meaningless marketing speak, testimonials, and company logos. I'm already
using the damn language!

Can't all the company logos and testimonials be moved to a section called
"Case studies" instead of being littered all over adding noise?

All I want to know is who is the target audience for this?

~~~
i_v
> All I want to know is who is the target audience for this?

I imagine these pages are intended for someone who's interested in Go but
wants to know more. I know plenty of people who base their decision entirely
on what companies have had the most success when picking a programming
language to learn. I think these pages satisfy the questions of "Who uses Go?
What do they use it for? What did their success look like afterward?"

The package explorer does add some confusion for me though. The site otherwise
seems entirely geared toward people who are curious about Go.

~~~
choward
> I imagine these pages are intended for someone who's interested in Go but
> wants to know more

But the title literally says "a new hub for Go developers".

------
ngrilly
I appreciate the design and marketing effort, but the split between golang.org
and go.dev, and godoc.org and pkg.go.dev, is confusing. Newcomers may wonder
what is the official website.

------
jsd1982
pkg.go.dev has no apparent way to browse the standard packages that I can see,
just this awfully useless split between popular packages and featured
packages, both of which are never useful to me if I want to discover what's in
the standard library or what's out in external packages that solves certain
problems. Search is an abysmal user experience here. Discoverability should
take priority.

~~~
jqiu25
You can view the list of standard library packages at
[https://pkg.go.dev/std?tab=packages](https://pkg.go.dev/std?tab=packages).

------
cmdshiftf4
On a number of fronts, I appreciate this.

When I was first assessing whether to get into Go, and as a team lead whether
it would be fit for future efforts, some of the questions answered on this
site were some of the first I queried to see if the investment was worth it
i.e.

Why would I use this? Who is using this? What are they using it for? If I
introduce this to my teams as a potential member of our stack, am I
introducing something that will be niche and hard for others to pick up and
maintain, or will this have multiple applications and thus foster greater
adoption?

I obviously could find the answers elsewhere and have since chosen Go for a
lot of cases, but a clean one-stop-shop like this for others to look to, or be
pointed to, when they first hear of the language is valuable (from my
experience, and in my opinion).

------
aqatl
Is it just me or it really resembles the rust-lang.org?

~~~
geodel
Seems just you. I find color scheme and layout quite different.

------
jypepin
Did they change their logo recently? Never noticed it before - it's pretty
terrible imo; looks like something out of the 80s and doesn't inspire me to
use Go at all...

~~~
guessmyname
April 26th, 2018 — the new logo was released publicly 566 days ago [1].

People didn’t like it much [2]; it gathered mixed comments in the Gophers
Slack group.

[1] [https://blog.golang.org/go-brand](https://blog.golang.org/go-brand)

[2] [https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/8f5n19/go-
brand/](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/8f5n19/go-brand/)

